# Need to replace LEDs



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am looking to replace broken LEDs on my PG eq. One leg of it connects to a resistor that has a value of 3.9Kohms +/- 5%. What kind of LED should I be looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

It depends on the voltage feeding the led, but any regular led that looks like the one you're replacing should work


----------

